# Do small things things/moments matter ?



## Positive Soul (Mar 20, 2017)

If we think of our lives we neglect small things and run after big things.
now the point is the small things in our life matter ?
if we enjoy those small moments and try to find happiness in those small matters?

Share some small things which have given you happiness beyond expectations?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sitting back and listening to music. Some people don't even have that luxury.

Hearing my cat squeak to get into my room.

A good hug.


----------



## Positive Soul (Mar 20, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Sitting back and listening to music. Some people don't even have that luxury.
> 
> Hearing my cat squeak to get into my room.
> 
> A good hug.


You are right Karsten! Even some people who have these luxuries don't consider them.

These small things always play a part in keeping us happy!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes! The small moments make up a lot of life. I love just looking at a good sunset, listening to music or hearing the rain outside.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I get up at 5.30AM and go for a walk, I just love the peace and quiet, the sunrise etc, its a great start to the day.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Little greetings from others -- hello, good morning


----------



## Positive Soul (Mar 20, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> Yes! The small moments make up a lot of life. I love just looking at a good sunset, listening to music or hearing the rain outside.


We can live our life in those small moments! These moments can give immense pleasure and happiness!


----------



## Positive Soul (Mar 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I get up at 5.30AM and go for a walk, I just love the peace and quiet, the sunrise etc, its a great start to the day.


Yaa its amazing to do things we enjoy and find pleasure!


----------



## Positive Soul (Mar 20, 2017)

f1ora said:


> Little greetings from others -- hello, good morning


True Flora! Such a small thing but how greatly it can impact our daily lives.
other than this a SIMPLE SMILE can do wonders!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Walking the dog
talking to my sister or a friend


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes small things matter big time....telling someone I appreciate you......a simple smile.....hearing the birds in the morning......sun in my face......


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

A conversation with a quality person can often flip my mood around.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Yes small things matter big time....telling someone I appreciate you......a simple smile.....hearing the birds in the morning......sun in my face......


Yeah, I like hearing the birds sing especially now in early spring.

We had a few warm days recently and you could feel that warmth from the sun - closed my eyes and looked up towards it, beautiful !


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Silly dancing in front of the cats. Don't judge me cats, i dont know what the hell i'm doing either.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Small things matter for me 🙂 Here some of mine:
*watching the world pass by from a vehicle
*seeing the stars during a clear night
*a shower after a long day
*seeing the greenery around the university campus
*listening to Coffee Table Jazz on Spotify late at night
*feeding our dogs


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

* Taking longgg baths with bath bombs.

* Taking photographs of nature.

* Listening to my cat snore on the bed.

* Sipping a warm cup of tea as I watch the rain fall.

* Long conversations on the phone.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

ZombieIcecream said:


> * Taking longgg baths with bath bombs.
> 
> * Listening to my cat snore on the bed.


Lmao. I like this, too.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I usually enjoy driving in the streets with lower speed limits. The roads are usually empty and I can just chill and listen to music. 

I love sleeping. I love waking up early and brewing up some coffee, and cooking some breakfast.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Life is a long road made of many small things. Small steps is how you get big things done. If we don't enjoy the journey... when the end is death... and there's always more to get and other places to go... then we'd never be happy unless we enjoy every small things along the way.

Today I finally dared to go out for no reason, nothing to buy. I live here for 20 years but never went to the pond in winter... or maybe once. I walked on the frozen pond... It felt magical~ With trees all around, pure white snow in the pitch black of night... Winter in spring... Magical. I feel great. I was mega depressed and probably shed some tears, walked 1h without problem, but the other hour to come back home in the ice cold rain was exhausting, but I guess I'm on an adrenalin high because I feel awesome! Or it's all the fresh air that cleaned my body and soul... and electrons from the trees giving me energy...

Magical. I should do it more often.


----------



## RG550 (Sep 6, 2016)

appreciating the sheer beauty of fireworks from my window reminds me that lots of things are fleeting, i will take a picture on the next holiday


----------



## ijustride (May 12, 2017)

Every Thursday I go shopping with my grandparents. It isn't much but I quite like going to the supermarket and getting things. I have my own bag I take with me and it's kind of therapeutic to have the control of going around the store, selecting what I want. If I want something, I get it. If I don't, I don't.


----------



## RG550 (Sep 6, 2016)

ijustride said:


> Every Thursday I go shopping with my grandparents. It isn't much but I quite like going to the supermarket and getting things. I have my own bag I take with me and it's kind of therapeutic to have the control of going around the store, selecting what I want. If I want something, I get it. If I don't, I don't.


i completely understand shopping is also one of the few places i can exercise a bit of control in my life, its my choice which i made. i miss being able to shop online, its nice to be able to window shop without judgment and when i spent time comparing pros and cons two products it really helped get my mind away from troubles


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

The small things make life bearable.


----------



## ijustride (May 12, 2017)

I love to shop online! Though I've always been fond of in-the-flesh shopping. On Wednesdays I usually catch the bus into town. I've been quite good on buses and trams and stuff lately. This time last year I had a HUGE panic attack on a crowded tram and I was shaken for a week after. It got a little cramped on the bus yesterday but somehow I managed to keep my composure.

Wednesdays are usually nice for me, that's if my anxiety and other undiagnosed illness don't get triggered. Yesterday I went to my local bookstore (I've applied for a job there. I want it but I'm scared I will be unable to cope if I get it). I also went to a vintage one and they had a book I wanted that I couldn't find for so long so that made me feel better. Then I went to Starbucks and got a Pumpkin Spice Latte (yeah ik basic of me lol) and then went home.

My first CBT appointment isn't until the end of this month  that's if they actually respond to me.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Recently I helped some old ladies at the supermarket who were waiting for someone tall at the frozen food isle to get an item for them that they couldn't reach. Epic.


----------

